# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Finasteride destroyed my hair

## Percy88

Apparently this is a rare phenomenon, but it had to happen to me. Noticed a little bit of shedding about a month before finasteride and thought my hairline was receding. After searching and asking advice on the net, decided to jump on fin. 

Literally within a week my hair density dropped, shedding increased so much after roughly 2 weeks. Burning sensation in the scalp and my hair just got fried completely. Turned to straw- so dry, no amount of shampoo or conditioner touches it. I have oily skin, increased acne, increased labido, mood swings and depression (maybe due to the fact my hair is deteriating by the day). Stopped taking it after 6 weeks and still have these symptoms- 3 weeks later nothing has changed. My hair literally falls out when I run my fingers through it, which started when I was on fin. ****ing bullshit. What's even more bullshit is the amount people that tell others that these symptoms are all in your head. When I started fin 2 months ago I had thick healthy hair. And now I don't, on top of that- I can see my scalp clearly under light. I don't believe for one second that this was an ordinary shed due to fin, my hair quality has just gone.

----------


## Percy88

The irony of this is is that i don't seem to have lost any more hairline, I've just defused all over which is even more depressing

----------


## Dub777

Identical story except I did the 6 month thinking it was a shed. It completely deteriorated my hair.quit 3 months ago and its still going. Has yours slowed down?

----------


## X782gd73bd8

> Identical story except I did the 6 month thinking it was a shed. It completely deteriorated my hair.quit 3 months ago and its still going. Has yours slowed down?


 I'm in the same boat as both of you. 10 months and I've lost a ton..

----------


## Kopiko4

same here. Did anyone recover/stabilize?

----------


## bolt

> same here. Did anyone recover/stabilize?


 did you recover, I used it for 9 months, stopped it10 months ago,still below baseline.

----------

